# toys for Chihuahuas?



## maisersmom (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi all. I brought my girl Maisy home on Wednesday. She is adjusting very well, but has not played. We have squeeky toys, chew toys and one of those tug ropes, but she's just not interested. She is currently 4 lbs even and 4 months old. Did we buy the wrong types? What toys work best for Chis? I have noticed she will put any type of paper or thin cardboard in her mouth (I quickly learned and keep a watchful eye on her) What would you guys suggest? I really want her to be able to use some of this energy i just know she has.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are all different. One of mine played right away, the other, our more cautious one took some time to really play. 
Mine like stuffed toys best while others here have babies who prefer rubber squeaky toys and balls. 
Did you happen to see what she played with at the breeder or did they send any toys home with you?


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Our Chi CHI likes to play fetch, we use the small stuffed toys from mcds kids happy meals. Also the small size kong air balls are great. They are squeaky tennis balls on a small scale. He also enjoys tug o war so we use a kong wubba.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey Lyn tears up stuffies so she only gets those only close supervision. She gets rubber mind stimulation toys. Kongs fill with treats or some peanut butter (not too much peanut butter) these toys are durable and mind stimulating. She also does have some squeaky toys. She has a great rubber ball that we play with endlessly as well. The ropes she also can't have as she eats the strings! But rubber is what I like best. She loves her kong and her rubber ball. And I don't use tennis balls since audrey also tries to eats the fuss off of them :/


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Everything is so new to her right now. Let her settle in and when she gets comfortable, she will probably play with all the toys. It's a big step leaving her first home and mom and siblings and she will need time to feel comfortable before she starts playing.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Have you tried playing fetch with her?
Throwing and fetching really small balls was always a favourite game of Calista's as a baby.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

mine all love the macdonalds soft toys we get them from ebay x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie loves a soft octopus toy,it has legs and she snuggles up to it when she's tired,then she will beat it up when she's playful,it's her favourite out of all the toys


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Gracie was 5 months when we got her, and she had been passed around from home to home a bit. She didn't seem to have a clue what the toys were all about, and only focused on chewies for a month or so. 

Pedro LOVES his toys...Stuffed and the harder rubber ones...Gracie quickly learned from him, and we spend most of our evenings laughing at them for fighting over the same toy - even though we always buy doubles! 

Gracie mostly loves the stuffed ones, while Pedro favors the hard rubber ones. Gracie has a tendency to 'de-stuff' them now and then, but does not care for the newer ones that have no stuffing. She has a bunny that is larger than she is that she carries around constantly. She sleeps with her head on him, and takes him to bed with us every night, even though he's so large that it usually requires me picking them up and putting them into bed after a couple of 'jump' attempts by Gracie.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tulula loves stuffed toys and Teddy loves his stuffless monkey and duck, he is very protective over them lol


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

TEDDIES!! anything small, soft and cuddly my dogs adore xx


----------



## maisersmom (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions. Yesterday I took Mais in the back yard then threw a ball and she ran for it!! I guess I just needed to stop babying her lol. She has the running to the ball and grabbing the ball down, but has no concept of bringing it back.  I'm sure that will come with time. A few of you mentioned stuffed animals. I'll have to go get her one.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

maisersmom said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. Yesterday I took Mais in the back yard then threw a ball and she ran for it!! I guess I just needed to stop babying her lol. She has the running to the ball and grabbing the ball down, but has no concept of bringing it back.  I'm sure that will come with time. A few of you mentioned stuffed animals. I'll have to go get her one.


when coco was a puppy she loved playing with balls... still does 
you should get her a toy without the stuffing << coco has about 5 of those and she absolutly LOVES them :lol:


----------



## maisersmom (Sep 2, 2011)

Where do I find toys without stuffing? Are you meaning just the rubber type or a stuffed animal sort of toy, but not stuffed?



Rose of Love said:


> when coco was a puppy she loved playing with balls... still does
> you should get her a toy without the stuffing << coco has about 5 of those and she absolutly LOVES them :lol:


----------



## Cupcake (Aug 25, 2011)

*toys*

One of my chihuahua's used to spend hours pushing a ping pong ball down the stairs and bringing it back up to the top and starting all over again. My current chihuahua shows little interest in toys, but likes chewies!


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

This is where you can spoil your Chi!  haha
All Chis are different im sure, luckily both my Chis love toys, they have NylaBones which are great as they last a lifetime! Kongs, Stuffed toys - although they rip these too eaily, Tug toys, Balls - they love footballs!! Cat toys such as the balls with bells in! Bubble machines!

Home made wise, when its warm you can put some ice cubes in a sock, tie it a few times and they love fetching it and chewing on the ice.
Also put a treat or rattle in a plastic bottle and seal the top tightly - im always paranoid about this one as our other dog demolises it in seconds and then is chewing on the bottle top! 
Hard boiled eggs on a hard surface lol..keeps them entertained trying to catch it!

No matter how much you spend...your pup will always prefer the good old toilet roll lol!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Give her some time to get adjusted and I bet she'll play with anything you put in front of her .


----------

